# K2 Snowboard Reviews



## TomMetters (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to let everyone know about a new website I just got up and running.

K2 Snowboards Reviews

As the name suggests, it's a site that contains reviews of K2 Snowboards.

I'm not affiliated with K2 in any way, I just really like their boards.

It would be really good if you could check it out and let me know what you think.

Also, if you've ridden any of the 2011 K2 Snowboards, it would be great if you could add your own reviews.

Anyway, cheers if you take time out to check it out and i'll be seeing you all around the forum

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hook me up with some free spam bro


----------



## TomMetters (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry that you think it's spam, but I don't see how asking people to check out a snowboard review site on a snowboard forum is spam.

It's a snowboard site, people on here are snowboarders, see the link?

I'm not peddling viagra!

All I'm trying to do is let people know about my site, which they might find useful if they are looking into buying a K2 snowboard.

If there's something wrong with that, then my bad!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I eat my spam with a spork. Your site sucks balls and you should probably change the domain name as I'm pretty sure K2 Snowboards is a registered trademark of the Jarden corporation.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Few points about your site:

1. Spell check before you publish ANYTHING.
2. Not that layout, it looks like a blog rather than a reputable "review" site.
3. About having a review site. How about pros and cons rather than.. it's great, it's great at this and that. What you have is more of a fan site. Don't get me wrong I've owned many K2 boards over the years, but this isn't really a site that would help me make a decision.
4. The name of the site could pose a problem as said above.
5. Had you not promoted special offers in this thread people wouldn't be calling you out on spam. Promote for profits on your site, not this one. Showing off a new website is fine, although a page should be completely finished before it's published, many pages have image links stating it's for one board when it's another.


----------



## TomMetters (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Fair point on the special offers link too, i get what you're saying, so I've taken it out. Thanks for your comments on the site too, i'll look into the mistakes. I found a couple of problems with the images, but couldn't see any more on other pages. It's one of those things where I've spent so much time looking at it that I'm kind of blind to it right now though!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I went and looked the site over, and it is a bit bland. If you are going to set it up as a blog then write it like one. As BX8 said this seems more like a fan site, really... no down sides to any K2 boards? In your reviews I want to know where you rode it, what the conditions, how hard you pushed it, and why you think you push it harder then anyone else, like I said more blog like. I can go read 20 reviews and sum them up, which is how yours sound. Not saying you didn't ride all those boards, but that's just how it came across to me. 

If you really want to be helpful, you should include the specs of the board also. Compare the tech or at least note what has changed in the last few model years, and how that affects the ride. I want to know how my 08/09 Brigade compares to the 10/11 you reviewed. A site like that needs to be content rich, and provide A LOT more information. Please read all of your text, not just spell check. (not instead of note) just one I found, doesn't give me a whole lot of confidence in the opinions expressed in the site. 

I would also suggest laying out your reviews in a more organized manner, rather then just a paragraph re-hashing what the company said about it. Here's my review of my own board for an example. 

*Board:* 08/09 K2 Brigade 163W
*Boots:* 04/05 Vans High Standard
*Bindings:* 08/09 Ride Delta
*Location:* Mt. Cresant Ia. 
*Conditions:* Man made sludge on speed bump in a corn field
*First impressions:* I have nothing to compare it to except crappy rentals that I didn't know how to ride. As a first board it rode great because blah blah blah blah. The things I didn't like about it were blah blah blah blah. 
*After riding it awhile:* It progressed right along with me and I learned to 'really' ride on it. Blah blah blah. 

Not really a review but you get the idea. Someplace on there I'd like to know what your riding experience is and how you came about getting to ride the whole K2 line. I could have went on and wrote a full review of my board, but I'm not really qualified to give an official, non biased type review, because all i can honestly say about it is that it's the best board I've ever ridden....which is saying what?? Not jack shit cause I've never ridden anything else besides rentals. So are you a shop kid that works in a K2 shop? A K2 marketing guy? Or just some dude that read a bunch of reviews and figured you'd try to make a buck affiliate marketing for a few places? 

I designed websites for about 5 years back in the dark ages when all my coding was done in notepad, and made all my graphics in PS3 lol. That looks a lot like a canned template that you just plugged some shit into. You might want to re-think the whole thing.


----------

